# How can i prevent soap sticking to Stainless Steel Mold



## darkboxs (May 18, 2012)

How can i prevent soap sticking to Stainless Steel Mold *WITHOUT USING WAX PAPER and CHEMICAL.

     I produce organic bar soap by using stainless steel mold. But the major problem is soap stick to the mold and hard to remove soap out of the stainless steel mold without losing soap. I've been try many way but always failed. If someone know how to do, Would you please told me how is it.

Thank you very much*


----------



## IrishLass (May 18, 2012)

Have you tried lining with freezer paper? It's much different (and much, much better) than wax paper. Freezer paper is heavy-duty white butcher paper on one side, with an inert plastic coating on the other side. Make sure that the plastic side faces the soap in the mold.

Other liner alternatives are using quilter's Mylar that you can cut to fit your mold, or liners made out of silicone.  

IrishLass


----------



## darkboxs (May 18, 2012)

IrishLass said:
			
		

> Have you tried lining with freezer paper? It's much different (and much, much better) than wax paper. Freezer paper is heavy-duty white butcher paper on one side, with an inert plastic coating on the other side. Make sure that the plastic side faces the soap in the mold.
> 
> Other liner alternatives are using quilter's Mylar that you can cut to fit your mold, or liners made out of silicone.
> 
> IrishLass



Thx, IrishLass

     But i need to avoid any paper, chemical or anythings that may not passed through USDA certified organic manufacturing process.

thank you very much


----------



## Yvonne (May 18, 2012)

Didi you try to put them in feezer and then release? Not sure about SS molds, but works with plastic ones


----------



## Suisan2 (May 18, 2012)

USDA organic labels refer to food products which are grown and the methods that they are grown under. This would include oils, spices, fruit, vegetables, fruit, grains, and meat. 

There are no USDA organic standards for paper, cans, bottles, waxes, minerals, salt, etc. They are not grown and cannot be labelled "organic", even though some home-based paper crafters do sell "organic" recycled paper. 

In this case, wax paper or even mylar is your friend. Just as much as the stainless steel mold is. The metal is no more or less organic than mylar or freezer paper.

My husband is a butcher -- all his organic meat comes in plastic cryovac bags -- the USDA doesn't give a hoot about the source of the plastic other than that it's food quality.


----------



## carebear (May 18, 2012)

you need to first understand the meaning and definition of "organic" before making decisions about what you can or cannot use or do.  else you are putting the cart before the horse.


----------



## sudbubblez (May 18, 2012)

Besides a liner, have you thought about a techique to treat the mold for extraction?  Like warming the stainess mold so that it expands then inverting it on the table and banging so that soap comes out easier?  I also know that making soap with a water discount will make it less sticky.  When I go to the extreme of 1:1 lye solution my linerless molds just fall off the soap.  I also wonder about the vaccuum effect, and if that might cause the soap to be harder to extract.  Maybe try something in like a stainless cheesecake pan so that you are not fighting a vacuum?

Sometimes what also helps is to run a knife between the soap and the mold.  From there its not sticking to the sides and the weight of the soap itself can pull it off the bottom of the mold.  If you are really adamant about no liners I think a water discount will help you quite a bit with the pices of soap still being stuck in the mold.


----------



## darkboxs (May 19, 2012)

I don't know much exactly about USDA certified organic production regulation. Because it a very long statement.


----------



## Suisan2 (May 19, 2012)

darkboxs said:
			
		

> I don't know much exactly about USDA certified organic production regulation. Because it a very long statement.



This is why a lot of people use the word "organic" to mean something close to but better than "natural" (which is also an odd word).   

But organic does have a meaning when it's put on a label or used for advertising purposes, so it might be a good idea to figure out whether or not you can use it in those instances.


----------



## Genny (May 19, 2012)

Can soap actually be certified organic? 
 I was under the impression that it could not because 95% of the ingredients needed to be organic to be certified 100% organic and there is no such thing as organic sodum hydroxide.

But in answer to your original question, I'd try sticking it in the freezer to see if it pops out.


----------



## SubLowe (May 19, 2012)

have you thied looking into food grade plastic? we are bioponic farmers ( HYDRO + organic ) and everything plastic we grow out of has to be food grade/ HDPE in order for us to get certified. Because if you do not use food grade materials the chemicals plastic is made out of leaches into foods.

heres an idea

http://backyardgardener.com/gp/Vend...Factory_reg_Individual_Composter_Tray_-_.html

or this 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Soap-Molds-...529?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2568f44b81


----------

